# recognition of the graduate teacher programme



## Laura Kate (May 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me. I've just become a fully qualified teacher in UK (secondary, English). It seems to be that the teacher registration board don't recognise the qualification I have which is the Graduate Teacher Programme. Does anyone know if it is possible to get any kind of teaching work, including supply/relief, in Australia with this? And if so, how?

Thanks, 
Laura Kate.


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Each state is different. You may be able to get work in the Northern Territory but not Queensland. Your best bet is to email each state (eg: google 'education Northern territory'). My guess is the more remote and unappealing a place is the less picky they will be about who they employ.


----------



## ian butler (Jul 3, 2011)

*gtp - recognitition*

Hi - I have just come across your post and have been searching the web trying to find some answers myself. So far with very little luck! I was just wondering if you have had any luck with the gtp?
Thanks
Ian



Laura Kate said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me. I've just become a fully qualified teacher in UK (secondary, English). It seems to be that the teacher registration board don't recognise the qualification I have which is the Graduate Teacher Programme. Does anyone know if it is possible to get any kind of teaching work, including supply/relief, in Australia with this? And if so, how?
> 
> Thanks,
> Laura Kate.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Australia*



ibu said:


> Each state is different. You may be able to get work in the Northern Territory but not Queensland. Your best bet is to email each state (eg: google 'education Northern territory'). My guess is the more remote and unappealing a place is the less picky they will be about who they employ.


Thats a very good idea. With mailing to each state broadens your chances of receiving a positive reply. Who knows you might get a chance in urban areas.


----------



## nbadiani (Aug 4, 2011)

*NSW Partial registration*

Hiya, 
This is my first post, I am in the same position as you. I just arrived to Sydney and it is a nightmare. Everyone is so friendly but its really hard to understand how to teach here!.
Some advice:
GOD news you can get partial registration here in NSW which will allow you to teach in Independent School (public schools as we like to call them in the UK) and Catholic Schools. The jobs are hard to get but you just have to tout yourself! The recruiters here are not as good as in the UK! Not very helpful and actually really rude. (Smart Teachers were the friendliest) You need to apply the the Catholic School board yourself to get on their teaching register. 
You may also be able to supply for the State schools but you need to register with them and they will assess if you have enough experience to teach with them. Most places want at least 4 years experience. 
So here is the process:
1.Get you statement of eligibility sorted this is a certificate that you need to apply to any of the the school boards

2. Apply to the Public school board more info is in the link below

3. Apply to teach with the catholic school board.

Make sure you get all your documents certified you need everything!
GOOD luck I have just sent my paper work off and now I will be walking around my area with a handful of CV's. Not sure how this will work in the end as it seems there is a huge supply of teachers here in Sydney. BUT I will keep you posted and my fingers crossed.


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi


> nbadiani


:

Thanks a lot for your info! May I ask which website we can visit to know more about getting a statement of eligibility?

How goeth your job hunting, I hope you've been successful!


----------



## Adelwolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello , 
I have read your post.. I don't have knowledge about recognition of the graduate teacher programme...


----------



## nbadiani (Aug 4, 2011)

*Gtp*

Hiya GTP grads, 
An update from Sydney! Again NSW is the only state which will give you conditional registration. You will have to complete some type of teacher training again a masters will fulfil this requirement. The conditional registration is valid for 5 years. Please google statement of elegability as I can't post the link. 
The job situation is not that great SEEK seems to be where the jobs are posted. I finally got a temporary job! Which is very exciting, learning loads as the system is different. Kids ate tough but I love it. Good luck!! Keep trying and you will get there!



doditz72 said:


> Hi :
> 
> Thanks a lot for your info! May I ask which website we can visit to know more about getting a statement of eligibility?
> 
> How goeth your job hunting, I hope you've been successful!


----------



## Rich_Lovina49 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi there
I'm a mature-aged Aussie Grad. Dip. Ed. also engaged many years in Careers planning. Each state has a web-site outlining its requirements for qualifications of overseas teachers. *Trick 1* - Understand their names & acronyms, like WACOT (WA College of Teaching), NSWIT (Institute of Teachers).* Trick 2* - Email them only once you've understood and read their requirements (SA was very helpful when I was assisting an overseas friend). *Trick 3* Go to the most remote areas (Perth, itself is quite remote, but rural WA, well now, that is remote (grad teachers alighting from dirt airfields...any wonder you can earn 6 months paid leave after 3 years there!). *Trick 4* - Recognise there's not really a great shortage, as many older teachers take on 20 - 60% workloads - an increasing trend; oldest F/T WA teacher is 77!

*Trick 5* - Market yourself (Its not touting!). I did 12-15 school stops to gain 70% relief work in my first year.
*Trick 6* - Ensure your Postgrad Teacher qualification had a minimum 12 weeks Supervised Teacher Training, and that you have Supervisor and Mentor Reports; not that these should be necessarily used in lieu of references.
Hope these points all help.


----------

